# Connecting PC to DirecTV Tivo with a Belkin Hi-Speed USB 2.0 4-port Mini-Hub



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

I was thinking about connecting my PC with a USB cable to a Belkin Hi-Speed USB 2.0 4-port Mini-Hub to USB cable to the DirecTV Tivo. Is it possible that this might work?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Possibly, but you'd probably be better off using a router instead. If you have wideband internet service at your home then you can use a router to connect all PCs in your home to the internet. You can use the same router to connect to your Tivo. If you don't have enough connections on the router then you can expand them using a hub.


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll first the using the USB cable to a Belkin Hi-Speed USB 2.0 4-port Mini-Hub to USB cable to the DirecTV Tivo. If that does not work I'll use the USB hub for two other items I'll net it for and then I'll try using my Linksys N router as you mentioned and see what happens.
Thanks mr. unnatural!


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

No, it won't work, and if you aren't careful and use straight through USB A-to-A cable, you can wind up blowing the usb ports on the tivo. There are USB host-to-host "bridge" cables, but they require special drivers that aren't present on a stock tivo.


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

O, I see. Thanks for the warning JaimeP! I guess I will have to get a USB ethernet adapter with cat 5 cable go from the PC to the adapter and from the adapter - go right into the DirecTV Tivo.
Would a usb1000 gige adapter , USB Netgear FA120 ver. or a LinkSys USB200M, which is a USB 2.0 adapter work for what I'm trying to do?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry, but I missed the part about using USB cables for all of the connections. I think I was still under the influence of Tryptophanes when I answered the post.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Get the Netgear FA120 and a category 5 _crossover_ cable if you want to connect directly. Read here.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I also recommend the Netgear adapter but they're getting scarce as they are no longer in production. There's a vendor on ebay that sells refurbished units but he's asking almost full retail price for a refurbished unit. If you install the backported USB drivers you can use the much less expensive Airlink models which work just as well as the Netgear. In fact, I am connecting to this site via an Airlink USB adapter as I am writing this.


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm going to get the NETGEAR USB 2.0 Fast Ethernet Adapter FA120 for my DirecTV Tivo connection and have a peace of mind! Great sugguestion guys! Thanks!
But that's just my first step. I have to get the drivers as my second step.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Tjkreed said:


> I'm going to get the NETGEAR USB 2.0 Fast Ethernet Adapter FA120 for my DirecTV Tivo connection and have a peace of mind! Great sugguestion guys! Thanks!
> But that's just my first step. I have to get the drivers as my second step.


The drivers for an FA120 are included with the tivos stock configuration.


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

That's good to know. Thanks Da Goon! My next question is, would I have to do any backdoor stuff with the USB port for the DirecTV Tivo unit? I'll have to research that.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Tjkreed said:


> That's good to know. Thanks Da Goon! My next question is, would I have to do any backdoor stuff with the USB port for the DirecTV Tivo unit? I'll have to research that.


Yes, you still do have to enable the usb ports even though the netgear fa120 drivers are native. PTVnet and the zipper seem to be the most popular options, although a few searches will turn up other methods that require a little more effort.


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

At last! I got the bid for my Netgear FA120 USB Ethernet adapter and I'm getting it from my brother's house tomorrow! Infact, I have a 25 ft. cat5 crossover cable. So I'm set with the physical connect. Thanks Da Goon! I mention here if I get stuck on the drivers and back door stuff.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

DVRupgrade still sells the Netgear FA120: http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...Category_ID=4&page=prod&type=Model&ModelID=76 .


----------

